# The Subway E and other Carrera E bikes thread.



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

We (ie, myself, @matiz , and various reviewers) all know that the Subway E is the best considered, best value E bike available today.

On top of that, for all the faults of certain older models, Carrera E bikes are very widespread. Last year Halfords were proudly boasting that they sold more Carrera E bikes in the UK than every other brand combined. Whether that's true or not, they're certainly huge sellers.

This being the case, it's about time that we had our own thread for owners of these bikes to revel in the ownership experience, to discuss rides, accessories services and repair, and generally wag our jaws on the subject of Carrera E bikes.

So I'll start.

Mine was decidedly filthy hadn't had a clean since December and was looking like something Kim and Aggy might tut tut at. So, out with a bucket of warm car shampoo and away I went. The advantage of the generous clearances is that my various cleaning brushes can get into all the nooks and crannies very easily, and in less than 10 minutes the bike was clean and wiped dry. Plated parts - clamp bolts, SPD's, rear axle nuts - had a quick spray with ACF50 and electrical connectors a sparing dose of of WD40. Drivetrain clean and lubed.

Doubtless after this afternoons ride it will be minging again, but hey de ho.


----------



## matiz (18 Feb 2021)

I was going to to take my top value Carrera ebike for a blast this morning but the rain put me off so after fitting a pannier rack and trunk bag to put a spare tube and drinks bottle in cos there's no room on the frame for a bottle cage 
I'm ready to go now the sun's out , I was considering switching the pedals for SPD's like my other bikes but really want to be able to just jump on it with trainers or shoes on.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

I went for a handlebar mount bottle cage.

Got any pics of your rack set up?


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Feb 2021)

How do you like the 27.5" tyres. Can you get replacement commuter style tyres off the shelf at Halfords ?


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Feb 2021)

matiz said:


> I was considering switching the pedals for SPD's like my other bikes but really want to be able to just jump on it with trainers or shoes on.



You can get flat pedal/spd combo pedals


----------



## matiz (18 Feb 2021)

I took the rack off my Boardman hybrid 
It's a disc friendly one the bag velcros on but I've put a couple of zip ties on to make sure.


----------



## matiz (18 Feb 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> How do you like the 27.5" tyres. Can you get replacement commuter style tyres off the shelf at Halfords ?



The tyres roll ok I don't think is so crucial on a ebike to have a smoother tread ,Halfords have got replacements in store ,


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Feb 2021)

matiz said:


> View attachment 574484
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only need a disk friendly rack with mtb style seatstay mounted calipers. Your more sensible chainstay mounted calipers are compatible with normal racks.
Disk compatible racks are wider, less aerodynamic and weaker.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2021)

Following with interest as it's the bike my Dad is after.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> How do you like the 27.5" tyres. Can you get replacement commuter style tyres off the shelf at Halfords ?


The tyres are fine, the roll very well - and so they should, as the outside diameter is within a millimetre of a 700 x 25C tyre.

Theyre 650b x 50mm, so no shortage of tyres in that size. Puncture resistent Kenda's if I recall. Good in all conditions on the road, decent in dry hardpack off road too.

As aforementioned, I've gone for a handlebar mount for my beverage needs. I tend to travel light with an Evoc belt bag, so while I have considered a rack of some sort I've not really had the need to do so as of yet.


----------



## jags (18 Feb 2021)

so how does it preform.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

The Subway? Very well. Im the thick end of 19 stone and it has no problem assisting me up the steepest hills. Handling is neutral and very stable. Brakes are excellent peformers for budget hydros. The whole thing was clearly thought out very well and just works nicely. Think of it as the Defy of the ebike word - cost effective, performs beyond the apparent sum of its parts.


----------



## jags (18 Feb 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTsk6PyFm3k&t=1467s

good honest videos scroll down the comments he not impressed returned 2 bikes


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

Indeed, the Vengeance in particular could have some issues on the previous model.

Fortunately the Subway E seems pretty robust, with a different spec Etrain, and seems largely unaffected by these issues.

Interestingly thought though. Halfords reckon they sell more Carrera ebikes than every other brand combined. Go to any UK based ebike forum (I browse several but I'm not signed up to any) and go to their problem pages. Despite Carrera selling more than all the other brands combined, the majority of the problem threads are abour the _other_ brands, which strongly suggests that the reality of the situation is nowhere near as bad as the hysteria one hears in some quarters.

The Vengeance isn't my thing personally - I detest Suntour forks with a passion, and my weight just overwhelms them - but that aside I'd be quite comfortable and happy owning one. There have been problematic ones for sure, but they've changed the spec for the 2021 model year and the odds are well on your side.

The specific cutting out issue mainly affected the Bafang motor'd Vengeance, and the Suntour powered Vulcan was _largely_ immune. The Vengeance has the same spec Etrain as the Vulcan for the 2021 model year so thats been well addressed now, all Suntour with a different display and hilder. The Subway uses the HESC+ system, minor redesign to the motor and an extra 10NM (supposedly), different controller and display, and isn't affected at all.

But if anyone has one with a problem then pipe up here and we'll try and help.


----------



## jags (18 Feb 2021)

now you have me thinking .i fancy either the raleigh motus grand tour or the cube hybrid touring both cost well over 2000 euro.
theres a halfords here in my town but i don't think there getting any new stock in covid has everything knackered.
so anyway how would you reckon honestly the subway E would compair to raleigh or cube.
besides saving me a fortune.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

Ive never tried the Raleigh or the Cube, so can't honestly say.

What I can say is that the Subway is solid, robust, honest performing and no nonsense - no kne ho's tried one has failed to be impressed. Spending double won't get you double the bike. Well worth a look. 

The only real fly in the ointment is the Subway's battery capacity. At 317Wh it isn't huge, but it isnt the smallest either. If every single ride you do is in excess of 60 or 70 miles then it might not be for you. Otherwise, its not a problem. Ive not managed to flatten it completely yet - even with my mass to chug about Its still good for 45+ miles of normal use, and much more if carefully rationed.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> The Subway? Very well. Im the thick end of 19 stone and *it has no problem assisting me up the steepest hills.*


Are they the steepest hills to be found in the UK, or just the steepest hills in the relatively flat area that you live in! 

Also, you are known to have legs like tree trunks so presumably you are giving the bike two or three hundred watts of assistance up those inclines?


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

Relative flat is all relative. My little corner of Poshire isnt exactly Snowdonia, but it still has some decent elevation changes - there is no higher point between here and the North sea.

I am a strong, albeit not especially fast, climber and the boost the assistance gives is notable.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

When I was looking for a new ebike (got my old one over 10 years ago) I started at Halfords
really didn't like them - either just the geometry
or look
or more likely an inbuilt distrust of big companies

ended up getting a Raleigh from the LBS - Long story but ended up with a Motus
Which is an amazing bike - not totally robust but if I insist on falling off it and then letting it blow over onto the gears when I parked it badly that ain't Raleigh's fault - but they could put better tyres on it!!
But otherwise I love it - and it will roll forever on a flat road with no wind

and, of course, the Bosch motor setup is great - as long as it doesn't go wrong which seems to be unlikely (fingers crossed!!!)

I don;t see a lot of ebikes on the road/paths around here - most of then are conversions. The rest are Carrera and I still don;t like the way they look - and anyway they are mostly ridden by teenagers (where do they get the money????)

But But But

My wife has a Carrera CrossCity-e - folding ebike thingy
Really can not fault it
OK - rear hub drive with a 'torque sensor' which really just detects pedal revs - so easy to fool into doing all the work while you simply revolve the pedals in a reassuringly calm manner but if you drop the assist level it responds well
also cheapo power meter so shows one LED because you are using power going up a steep hill - then magically goes back to 3 LEDs when you get to the top
but you get used to it and it feels good

She uses it very little so I take it out every few weeks because I feel sorry for it - takes ages to deplete the battery - almost as long as my Motus - and I run the Carrera on max assist to exercise the battery so it works damn well

When we went to Cornwall on holiday lastyear we folded it up and chucked it in the car
I can't sit in the cottage all day while my wife 'relaxes' so I took it on a few local runs - and you know Cornwall - God lost his levelling kit when his designed that county
CrossCity-e ate up everything I put in its way!!!

wouldn't try to go huge distance on it - but damn thing works just fine!!

p.s. bought on a £200 offer - so damn cheap
think they were about to change to a new motor - ours is a Bafang motor - I think the current may be different
but anyway - good working ebike for £650 was a damn good deal!!!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Relative flat is all relative. My little corner of Poshire isnt exactly Snowdonia, but it still has some decent elevation changes - there is no higher point between here and the North sea.
> 
> I am a strong, albeit not especially fast, climber and the boost the assistance gives is notable.


I am researching for my bubble pal who is thinking of getting into e-biking this year. She is half your weight but not really keen to make huge efforts on our steep local hills. A decent e-bike should enable her to ride to some great places with me.

The alternative to buying a ready-made e-bike is to convert her bike, for example with a kit like THIS.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

The HESC and HESC+ motors are geared, so have good torque for climbing as they're always in an efficient operating range. Your chum would do nicely on one.


----------



## jags (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Ive never tried the Raleigh or the Cube, so can't honestly say.
> 
> What I can say is that the Subway is solid, robust, honest performing and no nonsense - no kne ho's tried one has failed to be impressed. Spending double won't get you double the bike. Well worth a look.
> 
> The only real fly in the ointment is the Subway's battery capacity. At 317Wh it isn't huge, but it isnt the smallest either. If every single ride you do is in excess of 60 or 70 miles then it might not be for you. Otherwise, its not a problem. Ive not managed to flatten it completely yet - even with my mass to chug about Its still good for 45+ miles of normal use, and much more if carefully rationed.


Drago ive never tried the raleigh or cube im searching for a good ebike this past year andi narrowed it down to raleigh and cube,i was put off with carrara after watching those videos guy got refund on both bikes.
but as you say the subway seems a different animal so no harm looking.
thanks for the heads up ill pop up to halfords next week .


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

If you browse the Pedelec forum youll find people who've had trouble with bother Raleigh and Cube as well... If you avoid a model of ebike because someone with a Pooptube channel has had problems you'll never own one.

Ive done over 2000 miles in 6 months on mine, and it has its work cut out shiftng my weight, and its been most satisatory indeed. I dom't give a Tommy Tit what may or may not have happened to someone else, I can only speak as I find. 

I presume @matiz is enjoying his.


----------



## matiz (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> If you browse the Pedelec forum youll find people who've had trouble with bother Raleigh and Cube as well... If you avoid a model of ebike because someone with a Pooptube channel has had problems you'll never own one.
> 
> Ive done over 2000 miles in 6 months on mine, and it has its work cut out shiftng my weight, and its been most satisatory indeed. I dom't give a Tommy Tit what may or may not have happened to someone else, I can only speak as I find.
> 
> I presume @matiz is enjoying his.



Mine has definitely exceeded expectations so far, I'm glad I didn't pay twice the price for something else with similar performance.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

They're ideal for this weather. Sure footed, good brakes, and a nice helping hand when grinding into headwinds.


----------



## jags (19 Feb 2021)

So when I lol up to Halfords is it subway1 or2 I'm looking at.or are they both the same.


----------



## jags (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> They're ideal for this weather. Sure footed, good brakes, and a nice helping hand when grinding into headwinds.


Subway 1 or 2 confused now which is better.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

As I understand it, they are identical in every respect aside from...

1. The handlebar display - the 2.0 has an LCD display while the 1.0 has a more old fashioned looking LED unit. I think the 2.0 has 4 modes instead of the 1.0's 3 modes, and has some extra data functionality.

2. The chainset - the 2.0 uses a revised HESC chainset, but its still torque sensing like the 1.0.

Not the bike itself, but the charger on the 1.0 had a docking port system that was easy to use. On the 2.0 I think (perhaps @matiz will confirm) they have reverted to a more typical charger with a plug on the end.

Otheriwse same frame, same wheels, some motor, same contoller, same battery, same seat, same hamdlebars, same tyres, same...you get the idea. They ride ride identically, aside from the extra increment in the 2,0's mode selector.


----------



## jags (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> As I understand it, they are identical in every respect aside from...
> 
> 1. The handlebar display - the 2.0 has an LCD display while the 1.0 has a more old fashioned looking LED unit. I think the 2.0 has 4 modes instead of the 1.0's 3 modes, and has some extra data functionality.
> 
> ...


i was going to ask about the display i like it centre of stem if thats possible. pedals and saddle ill change tyres will be changed as well i reckon ,but better not get ahead of meself .its been probably 8 years since i cycled i have bad back the hills were killing me so the Ebike sounds like it might get me back in the saddle .i loved me cycling cycled in italy france spain uk ireland man i miss it.anyway ill let you know how i get on.thanks for heads up.
jags.


----------



## matiz (20 Feb 2021)

The charger is like a kettle lead now slots in to the battery very easily , the LCD display is on the left of the handlebars I prefer it there it's got a easy to use up and down switch to flip through the four power modes but you could easily slide it across if you prefer it more central


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2021)

Halfords have knocked £115 off the price of a new battery, and theyre now £385, available in store. Now thats not bad, as cheap as having an old batter re-celled if you ever needed it, although a re-cell would probably boost the capacity.

Still, worth noting if you ever need a spare or want a second to extend range even further.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Feb 2021)

If the costs is about the same then having a second battery would be a good idea
I did that with my old ebike and it meant I could carry the second battery and hence have extended range

I dunno know why but the range of my old battery seemed to increase over time when it was used only a few times a months rather than as the main battery!


----------



## gbb (21 Feb 2021)

I'm convinced the battery on my Crossfire has dropped away, not terribly but noticeably. Its done over 3k miles so no surprise really. It's fine for now, trouble is I dont do long trips now and tend to top up regularly so you dont get a clear picture.


----------



## gbb (21 Feb 2021)

The Carerra E bikes are very well made in my opinion. The wheels on mine, at 3k plus miles display no wear, play or roughness, they're as smooth as the day I brought it.
Brakes, Tektro hydraulics ditto.
BB has needed some maintenance but it was used heavily in its first winter and it's never been spared the dirt.
Everything else about the bike is good. Occasional motor cut outs are a minor nuisance, shame it happens but a good strong system otherwise.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2021)

I have to say that in my experience Carrera's have always been very well finished, and the Subway E is no execption. Wheels beautifully trued, flawless finish on the frame, and dilligently assembled (although I assembled it myself!).

Surfing the net this morning looking at reviews the Subway E gets glowing reports, without exception. One £1000 group test included the Subway, wven though it's £1099, because its so good its easy to justify stretching a £1000 budget by another ton. Clearly Mrs D did her due dilligence before buying me mine (she tells me she did extensive research and asked around a fair bit).


----------



## gbb (27 Feb 2021)

At a minimum of 3300 miles (I had the screen replaced so lost the total mileage) I feel the motor on my Crossfire is a little noisier than when new. Functions perfectly, just a bit more whine perhaps.
The maintenance engineer in me wants to maintain it, even knowing they're probably not designed to be ,
Has anyone had a motor stripped ? Cant see anything on YT etc.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Feb 2021)

gbb said:


> I'm convinced the battery on my Crossfire has dropped away, not terribly but noticeably. Its done over 3k miles so no surprise really. It's fine for now, trouble is I dont do long trips now and tend to top up regularly so you dont get a clear picture.



Have you mainly charged to 80-90% or 100%? The latter will shorten the life of your battery rapidly. 

I bought a 80/90/100% charger but rarely charge to 100%. 

I do have the original charger, used it once.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

How noisy was the motor when new? A friend is probably going to either buy an e-bike such as this one, or a kit to convert her bike. She said she doesn't want something noisy. Audible is one thing, loud is another! She is pretty light so wouldn't be a huge load for the motor, but OTOH we would be tackling some very tough hills together.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Feb 2021)

gbb said:


> At a minimum of 3300 miles (I had the screen replaced so lost the total mileage) I feel the motor on my Crossfire is a little noisier than when new. Functions perfectly, just a bit more whine perhaps.
> The maintenance engineer in me wants to maintain it, even knowing they're probably not designed to be ,
> Has anyone had a motor stripped ? Cant see anything on YT etc.



Other than bearing check over, and electrical wiring not much for hub


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Feb 2021)

My old Powacycle was almost silent
My wife's Carrera folder makes some noise - but not a huge amount - although it has started screaming at certain revs in high assist

My old Raleigh made about the same as the Carrera - and the new Raleigh is about the same

bearing on mind that the Powacycle was pre 2016 reg hence lower power so I put the quiet running down to that

A couple of clearly illegal ebikes that have wizzed past me with no sign of pedalling have made far more noise - hence supporting my theory of the noise being power based!


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2021)

Mine makes a slight whine when the motor is engaged, but its unobtrusive. Certainly no louder than any other geared motor, be it hub or mid drive.

I've often wondered it the unit is officually serviceable, iit despite much sesrching can find no information about and maintenance needs or "how to" guides. Not even amateur how to guides on youtube. This leads me to think that there is no official requirement for servicing the motor, and the lack of amateur serving or repair info also leads me to think theyre very robust.


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Have you mainly charged to 80-90% or 100%? The latter will shorten the life of your battery rapidly.
> 
> I bought a 80/90/100% charger but rarely charge to 100%.
> 
> I do have the original charger, used it once.


I do try to avoid 100% charges, to spare excess heat in the battery and the charger...heat equals shortened life is my thought process


ColinJ said:


> How noisy was the motor when new? A friend is probably going to either buy an e-bike such as this one, or a kit to convert her bike. She said she doesn't want something noisy. Audible is one thing, loud is another! She is pretty light so wouldn't be a huge load for the motor, but OTOH we would be tackling some very tough hills together.


It isnt loud, just seems a bit louder than when new...but it may be my imagination.


CXRAndy said:


> Other than bearing check over, and electrical wiring not much for hub


I suspect you're right. As in the OP, im a maintenance engineer, its one of my first thoughts with new machinery, what needs doing to extend its working life.


Drago said:


> Mine makes a slight whine when the motor is engaged, but its unobtrusive. Certainly no louder than any other geared motor, be it hub or mid drive.
> 
> I've often wondered it the unit is officually serviceable, iit despite much sesrching can find no information about and maintenance needs or "how to" guides. Not even amateur how to guides on youtube. This leads me to think that there is no official requirement for servicing the motor, and the lack of amateur serving or repair info also leads me to think theyre very robust.


I think you're right, the total lack of any even amateur intervention infers its probably a robust unit.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> I do try to avoid 100% charges, to spare excess heat in the battery and the charger...heat equals shortened life is my thought process
> 
> It isnt loud, just seems a bit louder than when new...but it may be my imagination.
> 
> ...


As a maintenance engineer aren’t you tempted to take it apart?


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> As a maintenance engineer aren’t you tempted to take it apart?


Yes, absolutely .
But I've also seen videos where someone trashed the casing because it wasnt obvious how it came apart. So you sit back until you have something more useful to work with than guesswork.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

Told the 'old man' that it's a good bike. He will be giving me a bell when he want's to get one (for discount).


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> I suspect you're right. As in the OP, im a maintenance engineer, its one of my first thoughts with new machinery, what needs doing to extend its working life


My early career was electronics services. I like to check/improve working life of my equipment. A tinkerer. I will pull brakes off a new car in the first year to ensure enough copper grease on bolts etc, so when I come to service my job is easier.


My ebike, when it arrives will be stripped down a bit and I'll lubricate bearings, pivot points. I'll drop motor out, improve electrical connectors whilst doing minor upgrades.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2021)

Andy is my kind of guy. I love to see machines cared for and maintained dilligently, extending their lifetime far beyond the norm. Its better value for money, less stressful, less damaging to the environment, and damn satisfying.


----------



## daisyj (16 Aug 2021)

It’s great to read some positive experiences about the Carrera Subway E. I’m seriously considering buying one but am cautious as I’ve read that some people have experienced problems with the motor. Are people here who own one still happy with its performance and reliability?


----------



## matiz (16 Aug 2021)

daisyj said:


> It’s great to read some positive experiences about the Carrera Subway E. I’m seriously considering buying one but am cautious as I’ve read that some people have experienced problems with the motor. Are people here who own one still happy with its performance and reliability?


Had mine since March and used it daily for shopping and leisure rides with no problems at all, I'm very happy with mine .


----------



## daisyj (16 Aug 2021)

matiz said:


> Had mine since March and used it daily for shopping and leisure rides with no problems at all, I'm very happy with mine .


That’s good to know, thank you.


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2021)

daisyj said:


> It’s great to read some positive experiences about the Carrera Subway E. I’m seriously considering buying one but am cautious as I’ve read that some people have experienced problems with the motor. Are people here who own one still happy with its performance and reliability?


The only known issue with the motors is not actually the motor but the electronics or battery that feed it. Cut outs (screen goes blank, motor stops delivering power) are / were an annoying but not catastrophic problem. I found taping the battery to its holder appears to have stopped it altogether. Hardly ideal but hey ho. Otherwise, the motor itself seems to be a strong unit.

Mine is the first generation Crossfire with the bigger battery, does anyone with the newer battery have cut out problems ?


----------



## daisyj (16 Aug 2021)

Thanks for giving clarity on the reported problems. I’m feeling more reassured. I had a non electric subway a few years ago and loved it. It was the perfect fit for me so I’m probably going to go for it.


----------



## daisyj (23 Aug 2021)

I pulled the trigger and ordered a Carrera Subway E. Picking it up on Wednesday and excited to give it a try.


----------



## daisyj (24 Aug 2021)

Here it is. I took it for a half hour spin this afternoon and loved it. Battery now charging to full so I can take it out properly tomorrow. (Seat is now adjusted and higher since pic!)


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

Fantastic. The Subway is a brilliant all round tool. I hope oumget many happy miles from it.


----------



## daisyj (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Fantastic. The Subway is a brilliant all round tool. I hope oumget many happy miles from it.


Thank you, I took it for another spin today and loved it. Off to the Lake District with it for a few days at the weekend .


----------



## daisyj (26 Aug 2021)

This may be a silly question and I might be doing something wrong but I’m trying to remove the battery from my Carrera Subway E to charge and I can’t unlock it. I removed it once when I bought it earlier this week and it was fiddly. Now I can’t seem to do is at all. I’ve tried all three keys and a squirt of WD-40 Has anyone got any ideas? I will take it back to the shop if it’s not me that’s the cause!


----------



## matiz (26 Aug 2021)

daisyj said:


> This may be a silly question and I might be doing something wrong but I’m trying to remove the battery from my Carrera Subway E to charge and I can’t unlock it. I removed it once when I bought it earlier this week and it was fiddly. Now I can’t seem to do is at all. I’ve tried all three keys and a squirt of WD-40 Has anyone got any ideas? I will take it back to the shop if it’s not me that’s the cause!



I found it fiddly to remove the battery at first, what I do now is hold the key in my left hand turned anticlockwise as far as it will go then firmly gripping the battery slide it upwards along the downtube once you have done it a few times it becomes second nature, good luck.


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Aug 2021)

The battery and holder could a bit snug in fitment. A few removals should help loosen up. You could also use a carbon lubricant, by using a pencil and rub a few contact points. Its an excellent dry lubricant


----------



## daisyj (26 Aug 2021)

matiz said:


> I found it fiddly to remove the battery at first, what I do now is hold the key in my left hand turned anticlockwise as far as it will go then firmly gripping the battery slide it upwards along the downtube once you have done it a few times it becomes second nature, good luck.


Thank you, that description really helped, it worked!


----------



## daisyj (26 Aug 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> The battery and holder could a bit snug in fitment. A few removals should help loosen up. You could also use a carbon lubricant, by using a pencil and rub a few contact points. Its an excellent dry lubricant


Great tip, thank you.


----------



## flyingdownhill (7 Oct 2021)

Hi, has anyone fitted a light to their Carrera? The manual says there's a switch for one but has no instructions on fitting.
I don't have one, it's on the shortlist and a permanent light would be useful. 
Thanks


----------



## OldManToy (23 Sep 2022)

Hi everyone - I hope one of you more experienced folk here can advise me. I have the e-spec Subway, 2021 model. I came off it today and bent the right crank so will need to replace it. I have a bunch of parts from other bikes and if I get lucky might be able to save money and re-cycle an older crank set. However, before doing that I've read that there's a torque sensor somewhere on the crank arm but for this model (see pic) I just can't see it anywhere. So any tips, links to the manual, experience etc would be much appreciated!


----------

